# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: اجرا نشدن برنامه پس از نصب فایل apk بر روی موبایل

## arman_Delta2002

من مونو اندروید رو نصب کردم و پروژه مثال اون رو تو سیمولار خودش ران کردم و کار کرد
همون فایل نصبی رو توی گوشیم میریزم ولی خطای فورس کلوز میده فکر کردم از ورژن اندروید باشه برای همین نسخه اندروید 2.1 رو بولید کردم جواب نداد 2.2 و 2.3 و 4.2 هم جواب نداد روی گوشیم
گوشیم گالکسی اس 3 با اندروید ورژن 4.3 هست 
تو سیمولار خودش جواب میده اجرا میشه ولی روی گوشی من نصب میشه و خطای فوس کلوز میده رو 2 تا گوشی اندرویدی پایین تر هم تست کردم همین مشکل رو داشت اشکال از کجاست ؟
 سمپل خودشه !
جالب اینجاست سمپل برنامه eclipse روی گوشیم کار کرد و مشکلی نداشت !
دوستمم تست کرد همین مشکل فورس کلوز رو داره !
از adt-bundle-windows-x86-20130917
و mono-3.2.3-gtksharp-2.12.11-win32-0
و gtk-sharp-2.12.21
و jdk-6u39-windows-i586 
و mono-android-4.8.00013
استفاده شده و ویژوال استدیو 2012 ویندوز 7

----------


## ramin0011

حتما چک کنید که cpu خود را انتخاب کردید 
معمولا هم باید arm رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## arman_Delta2002

> حتما چک کنید که cpu خود را انتخاب کردید 
> معمولا هم باید arm رو انتخاب کنی


*نداره که !*

11-26-2013 11-35-21 ق.png

----------


## aeoeaaeoea

سلام دوست عزیز
احتمالا شما فایل apkیی که در پوشه Debug پروژه می باشد را نصب کرده اید در حالی که اشتباه است.
زیرا برای اجرای برنامه های C#‎‎ روی اندروید نیاز به یک سری مخلفات می باشد که باید درون فایل apk قرار بگیرد که متأسفانه حجم فایل را بالا می برد.
اگر این طور هست می توانید مراحل زیر را انجام دهید.
1. در Visual studio سربرگ BUILD را انتخاب کنید.
2. گزینه ی یکی به آخر یعنی Batch build را انتخاب کنید.
3. تیک Build قسمت Release را بزنید.
4. دکمه Build را فشار دهید.
5. حال F5 را فشار دهید تا برنامه یک بار اجرا شود.
بعد از این مراحل فایل apkی مورد نظر درون پوشه bin/Release قرار خواهد گرفت که قابل نصب و اجرا روی گوشی های اندروید می باشد.

----------


## arman_Delta2002

> سلام دوست عزیز
> احتمالا شما فایل apkیی که در پوشه Debug پروژه می باشد را نصب کرده اید در حالی که اشتباه است.
> زیرا برای اجرای برنامه های C#‎ روی اندروید نیاز به یک سری مخلفات می باشد که باید درون فایل apk قرار بگیرد که متأسفانه حجم فایل را بالا می برد.
> اگر این طور هست می توانید مراحل زیر را انجام دهید.
> 1. در Visual studio سربرگ BUILD را انتخاب کنید.
> 2. گزینه ی یکی به آخر یعنی Batch build را انتخاب کنید.
> 3. تیک Build قسمت Release را بزنید.
> 4. دکمه Build را فشار دهید.
> 5. حال F5 را فشار دهید تا برنامه یک بار اجرا شود.
> بعد از این مراحل فایل apkی مورد نظر درون پوشه bin/Release قرار خواهد کرد که قابل نصب و اجرا روی گوشی های اندروید می باشد.


متسفانه قرار نگرفت فقط این 3 فال در پوشه ریلیس هست 
AndroidApplication1.dll
AndroidApplication1.dll.mdb
AndroidApplication1.pdb
فایل apk  وجود نداره تو این پوشه مراحل چند بار مو به مو اجرا شد

----------


## aeoeaaeoea

اینو امتحان کن
تب BUILD رو باز کن و گزینه ی آخر یعنی Configuration Manager رو انتخاب کن.
سپس مقدار Configuration پروژه ی مورد نظر رو از DEBUG به Release تغییر بده و چک کن که Active Solotion Configuration روی Release تنظیم شده باشه.
حالا پنجره رو ببند و با فشردن F5 پروژه رو یه بار تست کن.
حالا دیگه باید فایل apk مورد نظر در bin/release باشه.

----------


## arman_Delta2002

بله ایجاد شد حالا سوالم اینه تفاوت 2 فایل
 AndroidApplication1.AndroidApplication1-Signed.apk
و 
AndroidApplication1.AndroidApplication1.apk
در چیه چرا نسخه Signed حجمش 0.1 مگ کمتر از اون یکی هست ؟

----------


## aeoeaaeoea

دوست عزیز نمی دونم
من از وقتی که متوجه شدم که برنامه هایی که با mono ایجاد میشه اینقدر حجم بزرگی داره (تازه بعد از نصب چند برابر میشه) رفتم سراغ جاوا
در جاوا یک برنامه مشابه برنامه پیش فرض مونو کمتر از 300 کیلو بایت میشه.
تفاوت اینقدر زیاد هست که آدم رو متقاعد کنه که سوئیچ کنه روی جاوا.

----------


## arman_Delta2002

مرسی از کمکت ولی پروژم چند پلترمه و همزمان برای WPF  سیلور لایت asp  و انواع موبایل باید نصب شه و از WCF  سرویس استفاده میکنم برای همین بهتره که از همین قالب مایکروسافت استفاده کنم مرسی از توجهت  :قلب:

----------


## iman mohadesi

> مرسی از کمکت ولی پروژم چند پلترمه و همزمان برای WPF  سیلور لایت asp  و انواع موبایل باید نصب شه و از WCF  سرویس استفاده میکنم برای همین بهتره که از همین قالب مایکروسافت استفاده کنم مرسی از توجهت




سلام از این ابزار برای کم حجم کردن و بهینه کردن استفاده کنید _zipalign_

----------

